# Northwest RC



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qual Results (heard it was a tough one):

1st - Louie - Gunn
2nd - Abe - Morrison/Erhardt
3rd - Moto - Crouch/Vandebrake
4th - Anchor - Zellner/Patopea
RJ - Magic - Lee/Gonia
JAM's 
Chet - Bechtel/Pleasant
Lancer - Charrier/Patopea
Ford - Panarites/Gonia
Nick - Needler/Vandebrake

Congrats all.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I just typed up the description of the Open first series and then it disappeared. I hate it when that happens. Now it's late so here's a brief description. It was a triple with two retired. Very long bird on left down first thrown left to right and retired to laydown blind. Medium long flyer down second in a bowl in the middle also shot left to right across rows of mowed cover separated by lines of taller cover. Shorter go bird on right thrown right to left along a row of trees and into cover behind a haybale. The long mark was very tight behind the flyer gunners with a row of trees and blackberries on to the left of the line to the long mark. Water enroute to both long birds. Lots of terrain also but almost no wind. 

Some dogs left for the go bird but curled back to the flyer. Some were thrown off by the terrain enroute to the flyer and ended up hunting behind the flyer gunners which impacted the line to the long bird. Many dogs flared the flyer gunners enroute to the long bird. The majority never made it all the way to the long bird and ended up hunting back toward the flyer. Some went under the arc of the flyer into no man's land. Many handles, some pickups, very few did it clean.

Callbacks included some handles (30 dogs):

2,3,4,7,8,10,12,14,18,24,25,29,32,34,35,37,42,45,47,48,49,50,52,53,55,56,58,59,61,68

The land blind was fairly straightforward, starting at the top of the bowl, running down into the bowl, over the lines to the two long marks, taking a corner of water, up the other side of the bowl, across a road, to a row of cover. I heard that seven were dropped, but I'm sorry I don't have the callbacks to the water blind tomorrow.

Amateur and Derby start tomorrow.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Just got a call with the Open callbacks to the 3rd series (23 dogs):

2,3,4,8,10,12,14,18,25,29,37,42,45,48,50,52,53,55,56,58,59,61,68


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for the reporting Judy. That was some first series. Took out a lot of very good dogs. I am now cheering for Abbea and Ruby. 

Arleen


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Any updates on the Derby?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Heard Lanse got 1,2,3 in Open.Congrats !


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Gonia 4th ...one JAM


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

You've got it right, Jay. The Open placements were:

1st Rosa - Brown
2nd Eva - Brown
3rd Sophie - Brown
4th Ringo - Eisen/Gonia
RJ Abby - Abouaf/Henninger

I didn't see any of the water series but I heard they had a poison bird that was thrown enroute on the blind which attracted a lot of dogs. Also lots of handling and pickups on the water marks. We could hear it from the Amateur.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Russ, the Derby started at noon today. I don't have any callbacks, but I did hear that they scrapped the second series after quite a number of dogs had run. Not sure whether they eventually finished that series or not.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur started with a quad shot around the horn right to left. The first bird down was the second shortest thrown right to left from the base of a tree down into a bowl and into a patch of cover. This mark proved to be the most difficult of the bunch for the dogs to find regardless of what order they picked it up. Many dogs went right to the area but could not find the bird right away. Second down and second longest was a mark thrown left to right from the flat above the same valley down into the valley. The correct line to this mark sidehilled above a tree and below the flat above. Both of these gunners retired. Third was the longest mark which was the flyer out on the flat shot left to right with hay bales in the area. Although the flyer gunners were visible, once sitting they were obscured somewhat by a bale. The go bird was the shortest and thrown right to left into a different bowl.

The dogs/handlers seemed to pick the quad up in almost every possible combination. The flyer was most often either the second bird picked up or the fourth. But it was sometimes third and sometimes first. The difficult bird on the right was most often either picked up second or fourth. It was an interesting test to watch because you never knew what you were going to see.

Callbacks from the first were (31 dogs):
1,2,3,4,5,8,10,11,12,13,15,17,19,21,22,23,25,29,31,32,33,35,36,38,39,40,41,42,43,44,45 

The land blind ran across the bowl between the two retired marks. The line ran down a slope, out into the open, into and along the right side of a large patch of heavy green cover with fingers of cover on the right side, tipping the edge of a taller patch of green cover, across an open area to the blind under a tree. Many of the dogs preferred the shorter cover on the right side of the green patch to actually entering the cover. 

Callbacks to the 3rd series tomorrow (22):

1,2,3,4,8,10,13,15,17,21,22,23,25,29,31,33,36,38,39,40,41,44


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Judy -  good luck to u and Trek


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

Go get'em Judy, Kirk, and big bucks!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Judy Myers said:


> You've got it right, Jay. The Open placements were:
> 
> 1st Rosa - Brown
> 2nd Eva - Brown
> ...



1. Rosa- completes her FC and is the 14th FC AFC of Lanse's career

2. Eva - qualifies her for both this year's National Open and next year's National Amateur


3. Sophie- tough to beat her her gal pals

Nora was in it to the end until she told Lanse what he could do with his whistle  (his interpretation, not mine )

Congrats Lanse...but I will refrain from the "Lanse dance" until the completion of the Amateur;-)


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow, Lanse! It doesn't get more exciting than that! Good luck today.
rita


----------



## James Roberts (Apr 28, 2009)

Great Job Lance


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats Lanse that's one heck of a weekend!!!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Lance!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Whoo Hoo!! Way to go Lanse! I hope I can repeat this statement after the Amateur results are in. Great Dogs & great guy, that obviously know his girls.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur water blind included a poison bird thrown toward the end of a point. The line to the blind was over a dike and a small island and then past a series of islands along the near shore of the point, over the end of the point and out across open water to the far shore. The point was hard to get the dog off and in sight even if they weren't trying to get the poison bird. On the opposite shore and to the left of the blind, there was a long point with heavy cover jutting toward the line which was attractive to some dogs and into which they disappeared. It was also easy to lose the dog behind the point if you didn't catch them fast enough as they disappeared going to the right of the line to the blind and into open water in that direction. Several dogs found the poison bird too attractive as they backsided the point and reappeared near the bird.

Callbacks to the water marks (14 dogs):

2,3,8,10,13,15,17,23,29,31,33,36,38,40

They were just setting up the water marks when I left the grounds at 1:30.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks judy. Sorry you and Trek are not back.


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Just heard from Rob E. that MOONSTONES MELODY "JONES" (repeat breeding of Magic X HaM) owned by Florence Sloane and handled by Rob Erhardt got 2nd in his very first derby...YEA!!!! Congratulations Florence and Russ! Rob, too.

Sarita


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby Results

1st On the Cutting Edge H-Luann Pleasant O-Anne Schlosser
2nd Moonstone's Melody H-Rob Erhardt O-Florence Sloane/Russ Stewart
3rd Dottie Ray's League of Her Own H-Amie Duke/Andy Kahn O-Andy Kahn
4th Blue Wing Teal X H-Luann Pleasant O-Chad Costa
RJ Arrowsmith's Last Warrior H-Jim Gonia O-Cynthia Tallman
JAM She's Three Times A Lady O/H Steve Graafstra
JAM Rippin' Colby Jack H-Jerry Patopea/ Dan Morin O-Dan Morin

Nineteen dogs went to the last series. Seven finished.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Rob,Melody, Florence and Russ on the Derby second


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats to Jones and Mr. Russ from his nudnick littermate sister and her dumb owner.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Way to go, Jones and Rob! Congrats Florence and Russ, good choice you made !!!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur results, if I can remember them as told to me:

1st Nick - Hartl
2nd Bobby - Poer
3rd Echo - Carey
4th Windy - Crabb
RJ Drifter - Lyon

I don't know whether there were any JAM's. I apologize in advance for any errors.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Judy Myers said:


> Amateur results, if I can remember them as told to me:
> 
> 1st Nick - Hartl
> 2nd Bobby - Poer
> ...


I heard that Rainy with Gale Mettenbrink got a JAM


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congratulations, Lanse! WOW!


----------

